# Where to keep my trailer ball mount when not in use



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

My truck has storage under the back seat where I usually have an insert and 2” ball. If you don’t have a storage place in your truck, I would keep it with the trailer as your trailer is kept indoors. Outdoors, no, don’t make the trailer easy to steal. If you need to hook up to another trailer, go to the local Tractor Supply and get another one. I have several trailers with different sized balls and different lift/drop, so I keep the trailer specific unit with the trailer or inside the door of my shop if the trailer is outdoors. It is easy to leave it in the hitch until you run your leg into it…


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Mine is in the receiver and has been since I bought the truck in "11. I changed the pin to hold the hitch to a locking device. I bought a hitch that has 2 balls, one for my trailer and one that is 2" covers everything I need so far. 

Also makes people back off a bit. A hitch will flat destroy the front end of the idiot that is tail gating.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I leave mine in the receiver. I pokes a nice hole in the radiator and oil cooler if someone rear ends you stopped at a stop light. Ask me how I know that.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Mine is more likely to destroy my shins so i put it in the tool box under the rear seat .


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

I throw it in the back floorboard of my 4 door Colorado.


----------



## icerabbit (8 mo ago)

I have stubbed my shins and gotten rust on my pants too many times to leave the hitch ball in long term, unless it is my work vehicle.

The locks on one I left in semi-permanent corroded on itself (despite frequent vehicle rinses and washes) and cutting that off with no clearance really was a bugger ...

The situations where I need to hook up a trailer other than mine are super infrequent, but then I have found myself in situations where I have had to buy another one, because I'm up or down the East Coast at family, need to help and I have the most capable towing vehicle, plus some towing experience, ... so I have extras now 

Anyhow. Typically several of mine ( raising, lowering, adjustable, tri-ball ) are in a drawer in the garage, and my daily driver typically has a 2" in the trunk, as well as a tow strap and a few other roadside things. I used to have that stuff in a duffel bag for travel & winter. Probably should do that again. And, if I can foresee that I will be on the road for a bit, I'm taking a few with me. Just in case I need to u-haul something or move a trailer for somebody.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

JustRay said:


> Do you just leave it in the reciever ?
> Do you remove it and stor it someplce in your vehicle until you need it again ?
> Or, do you (like me) remove it and keep it with your trailer ?


Mine hangs quite nicely on the tongue of my trailer, or I tuck it into a corner in the bed of the truck. I never leave it in the receiver; this is why...


SeniorSitizen said:


> Mine is more likely to destroy my shins...


BTDT. Once was enough.


----------



## SoNic (Feb 14, 2021)

People that keep it in the receiver are breaking the DOT law about bumpers: 49 CFR Part 581 
The primary intent of the standard is to reduce physical damage from low-impact collisions, not to reduce passenger injury. Bumper regulations are designed to protect cooling, fuel or exhaust system components as well as safety-related components such as parking lights, headlights and taillights. Pickup trucks, minivans and sport utility vehicles are not covered by the standard because of the potential impact to commercial or off-road performance. Having a ball sticking past the bumper line is affecting that function.

Some states explicitly ban that practice (like California). Som estates say "meah".
The ball is removable from receiver because of that law. Receiver cannot pass the bumper line if is to be DOT certified/approved.

PS: In EU that ball is one solid piece, because they don't have that bumper law.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

I throw it into the trunk.


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

About 10 years ago, I built this box especially for my hitch. It fits nicely behind the rear seat in my pickup.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

SoNic said:


> eople that keep it in the receiver are breaking the DOT law about bumpers: 49 CFR Part 581


Maybe where you but here. The guy that hit me got the ticket not me for having the hitch.


----------



## SoNic (Feb 14, 2021)

joed said:


> The guy that hit me got the ticket not me for having the hitch.


Ticket is one. Insurance cost is another. He could have fight it with your insurance that you did higher damage to his car than an approved bumper would have done. Bumpers are REQUIRED by federal law when they issue DOT certificates for cars, and objects extending past that bumper line are not approved for on-road use.

Some insurances don't bother to ask the question, but when I hit another car in the rear, my insurance first asked if there was a ball attached in that receiver.
And yes, I won that case, because I had recorded on my dash camera that the front car cut me off and suddenly brake (it was a highway exit, and he cut three lanes of traffic to get in front of the line of cars that were merging).

PS: Other modification to the car, following the same thought - to make intentional damage to other participants deemed "at fault":
Nice modification : IdiotsInCars (reddit.com)


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Here the law as it has been explained to me is that it is not illegal to leave it in except if it blocks your license plate. Then the issue blocking the plate and that applies to anything blocking the plate, not just a receiver and ball.


----------



## SoNic (Feb 14, 2021)

I didn't say is necessarily ticketable everywhere (in California is). Many things are not primary offences, heck here in VA you can have a busted taillight and still cannot be pulled over. Or not wear the seatbelt.
But it might come up in the insurance claim... because is not how the car was model-approved for public roads use. Especially if the intent is to maliciously "punish" an eventual fender-bender by impaling his/her radiator. Bending own car frame in the process...
As I said, the hitch receiver manufacturers made them separable, in North America, for a reason.

Everyone does whatever thinks is best.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I had a truck that came with one that had an extra receiver to store the ball and mount right under the bumper.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

SoNic said:


> Especially if the intent is to maliciously "punish" an eventual fender-bender by impaling his/her radiator. Bending own car frame in the process...


Impaling a tailgater's radiator with a receiver hitch (which it at least a Class 3, usually a Class 4, and sometimes Class 5) is not going to bend the frame of your car.

Around here, most people don't remove the drawbar and ball, ever...unless it's to replace it with a bike rack, support bar for long boards, etc.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

SoNic said:


> Some states explicitly ban that practice (like California).


If you have a link to that law, I’d like to see it. (Not interested in random sites saying it is illegal, I’m looking for the vehicle code section number)

As far as I know, the problem is blocking the license plate. It usually comes from a ball in a step bumper on pickups. The CHP will either Write you or warn you depending on the one stopping you.

I haven’t heard of a specific law about not leaving the ball (and/or ball mount) in a receiver hitch. From the number of them I see on the road, I doubt such law exists.

When I was actively towing, I had the hitch in the receiver and rarely removed it for about 20 years. (Usually to clean the receiver/grease it so the ball mount would Not seize up in the receiver.)
More recently, it’s under the rear seat and only installed as needed.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Oso954 said:


> If you have a link to that law, I’d like to see it. (Not interested in random sites saying it is illegal, I’m looking for the vehicle code section number)
> 
> As far as I know, the problem is blocking the license plate. It usually comes from a ball in a step bumper on pickups. The CHP will either Write you or warn you depending on the one stopping you.
> 
> ...





Oso954 said:


> If you have a link to that law, I’d like to see it. (Not interested in random sites saying it is illegal, I’m looking for the vehicle code section number)
> 
> As far as I know, the problem is blocking the license plate. It usually comes from a ball in a step bumper on pickups. The CHP will either Write you or warn you depending on the one stopping you.
> 
> ...


I doubt there is a law, we don't need a flag until a load is sticking out the back 4 ft.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I just read 49 CFR 581 and it does not say having a ball mount in place on my pickup truck is illegal. 581.3 says the standard applies to passenger motor vehicles, my pickup truck is not a passenger motor vehicle under the laws of my state. Second, the standard establishes criteria for bumper adequacy. It says a ball mount is removed for the test. It does not say the ball mount has to be removed other than when testing. Along with removing the ball mount during testing, it also says the wheels have to point straight ahead, brakes are off, tranny is in neutral, etc. Following the logic that a ball mount is illegal, does it also mean it is illegal to turn your wheels, apply your brakes, or put the tranny in gear?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Old Thomas said:


> I just read 49 CFR 581 and it does not say having a ball mount in place on my pickup truck is illegal. 581.3 says the standard applies to passenger motor vehicles, my pickup truck is not a passenger motor vehicle under the laws of my state. Second, the standard establishes criteria for bumper adequacy. It says a ball mount is removed for the test. It does not say the ball mount has to be removed other than when testing. Along with removing the ball mount during testing, it also says the wheels have to point straight ahead, brakes are off, tranny is in neutral, etc. Following the logic that a ball mount is illegal, does it also mean it is illegal to turn your wheels, apply your brakes, or put the tranny in gear?


And that is only so the tech doesn't walk into it.


----------



## SpentPenny (Dec 15, 2020)

Each to his own but if you leave it in the receiver you may just rack your shins from time to time. Happened to me a few times so I removed it and tossed it onto the back floor board of the pickup.


----------



## Texican57 (11 mo ago)

Bought a 1984 F250, used in 1986.

It had the receiver and the hitch already installed.

After spending an hour trying to get it out with a hammer and WD40, I decided I was not going to be like the previous owner, and leave the hitch installed.

Into a military surplus canvas bag, then behind the seat


----------



## SoNic (Feb 14, 2021)

Old Thomas said:


> says the standard applies to passenger motor vehicles, my pickup truck is not a passenger motor vehicle under the laws of my state


I typed all that above.


Old Thomas said:


> does it also mean it is illegal to turn your wheels, apply your brakes, or put the tranny in gear?


Who says that? Those are standard equipment, approved for that vehicle by DOT. The ball is not.


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

On the rare occasion I take it out of the hitch, I throw it under the back seat. I really try to avoid carrying it in the cab. I drive a large, heavy duty truck, so I run a forged ball mount with a 30K rated ball. Basically, it's a giant 20# chunk of solid steel and not exactly something I want rolling around in the cab with me in an accident.

Nearly every time I leave it in the garage, I end up needing to hook onto something and have to make a special trip back home to get it. I do try to remove it often enough to keep it from getting rusted and stuck. My trailers and any other trailers I use require a 2-5/16 ball, almost never need another size. I've banged a shin on it once or twice but not the end of the world, and it will certainly remind you not to do it again.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

The way I understand federal vehicle safety standards, they are the standards that the vehicle has to be manufactured to or that an importer has to meet. How a vehicle is used on the road is up to each province/state.

I don't do a lot of trailering and like my shins so I store it in the truck. I get it undercoated and ask the shop to squirt a shot in the receiver.


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

This issue, as originally asked by the OP, is an Urban Myth. If you read the code, the purpose of the limitations is for being compliant with testing only, and is not even hinting at what is (or is not) allowed when driving the vehicle on the road. The only potential issue is when/if the mounted ball hitch is blocking view of the tag. Period. Anything else is only subject to your personal preference.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

SoNic said:


> I typed all that above.
> 
> Who says that? Those are standard equipment, approved for that vehicle by DOT. The ball is not.


My point is that removing the ball mount, having the wheels straight, having it in neutral and having the brakes off are all required for a bumper test. The code does not say any of them are required when not testing a bumper. If you insist that one is required all the time, all are required all the time. The standard is ONLY applicable to testing of a bumper. If you are not performing a bumper test, the code is not applicable. Making applicability mistakes is very common when reviewing codes.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Texican57 said:


> Bought a 1984 F250, used in 1986.
> 
> It had the receiver and the hitch already installed.
> 
> ...


That is another good reason to remove the ball mount. My son had a truck with a stuck ball mount and I freed it by heating it with an oxy/acetylene torch for a long time and beating it with a sledge hammer.


----------



## SoNic (Feb 14, 2021)

Old Thomas said:


> If you are not performing a bumper test, the code is not applicable.


So after the test, you can take the bumper off??? Add an impaling device? Then what's the point of having a test?
Can I add an explosive shaped charge to "punish" somebody that would slightly hit my bumper?


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

SoNic said:


> So after the test, you can take the bumper off???


In some states (those that don't have inspections), yes. I see vehicles around here all the time without bumpers.


SoNic said:


> Add an impaling device?


Doubtful that would pass inspection anywhere that does vehicle inspections for licensing, but maybe, as long as it doesn't violate the overhang limits. I can put a pointy steel bar in the back of my truck that hangs 1.99' past the bumper, and it's totally legal. If I extend it farther than that, I have to put a red or orange flag on it.


SoNic said:


> Then what's the point of having a test?


The test is to ensure the vehicle *as produced* complies with the standards that keep the occupants of *that vehicle *safe and doesn't result in excessive damage or expense if it gets hit.


SoNic said:


> Can I add an explosive shaped charge to "punish" somebody that would slightly hit my bumper?


I believe all states have significant restrictions on carrying explosives in or on a vehicle. Maybe if you have a CDL with an explosives endorsement, and you put the required placards on your car, you could.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

SoNic said:


> So after the test, you can take the bumper off??? Add an impaling device? Then what's the point of having a test?
> Can I add an explosive shaped charge to "punish" somebody that would slightly hit my bumper?


You are going to a ridiculous extreme. After the test, you can turn the wheels, put the car in gear, apply the brakes and install your ball mount. It is a testing standard so that tests are done consistently. Nothing says it is law for every vehicle on the road. NOTHING. If you think otherwise, point out the language that says it. It is like doing a blower door test on a house. You install the blower door, close the windows and doors, etc. Then you do the test. After the test you can open the windows. It doesn’t mean that you can never open the windows ever again. What is so hard to understand? NYS has stringent annual inspections and a ball mount is not considered, ever. I can drive around legally with a trailer attached, a ball mount in place, a cargo or scooter platform in the hitch or a hitch mounted bicycle rack. Do you think they are all illegal because they are not as tested? You are trying to read maintenance and operational law into a testing standard. You are wrong. There is no sense saying any more, you don’t understand.


----------



## rickwhoo (Nov 4, 2014)

Nealtw said:


> I had a truck that came with one that had an extra receiver to store the ball and mount right under the bumper.
> View attachment 694116


Looks like a FAKE pic... Poor photo-shop job


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

rickwhoo said:


> Looks like a FAKE pic... Poor photo-shop job


Yes it is my cut and paste, what is your point?


----------



## rickwhoo (Nov 4, 2014)

I left a hitch in my receiver once on an old Jeep and it rusted in. I had to torch the receiver to get it out.


----------



## rickwhoo (Nov 4, 2014)

Nealtw said:


> Yes it is my cut and paste, what is your point?


Thought it was a good idea until I saw it was fake...


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

rickwhoo said:


> Thought it was a good idea until I saw it was fake...


So a picture for demonstration, implies fake, Sorry about that.


----------



## rickwhoo (Nov 4, 2014)

Nealtw said:


> So a picture for demonstration, implies fake, Sorry about that.


You said "I had a truck that came with one that had an extra receiver to store the ball and mount right under the bumper. " 

Do they actually make them??? I would buy one for my Jeep.


----------



## Brinky (Dec 30, 2018)

JustRay said:


> Please check out the attached diagram (in case I'm not using the right terms)
> View attachment 694072
> 
> 
> ...


I keep all of mine in my garage, One for the camper, sway hitch, Pintle Hitch for a tilt trailer, and a 2" for the boat.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

rickwhoo said:


> You said "I had a truck that came with one that had an extra receiver to store the ball and mount right under the bumper. "
> 
> Do they actually make them??? I would buy one for my Jeep.


Last I seen the truck was in 2002. Do you think I am being dishonest. Do you think welding an extra receiver is far fetched? Just treat it like fake news and carry on.


----------



## Seabrook1983$ (Jun 19, 2019)

That chunk of steel plus the ball weighs a bit, probably does not decrement MPG much if carried in the trunk but we tow with a 2800LB roadster, so YMMV. Plus we have very little trunk space to spare... the ball resides in the garage when not in use. That said, I've bought a tongue--mount plastic storage bin that I have yet to attach to the trailer, that's where the ball *should* reside, along with ratchet straps, packing blankets, etc.

We sit so low I am not worried about liability for the presence of a hitch, unless we get rear-ended by a Lotus Europa.


----------



## rickwhoo (Nov 4, 2014)

Nealtw said:


> Last I seen the truck was in 2002. Do you think I am being dishonest. Do you think welding an extra receiver is far fetched? Just treat it like fake news and carry on.


You posted the fake pic... I was curious if they actually made this. I thought it was a good idea to store a hitch out of the way to prevent banging shins. You said you had one and I asked if they made them... Do you know if they make them???


----------



## rickwhoo (Nov 4, 2014)

Seabrook1983$ said:


> That said, I've bought a tongue--mount plastic storage bin that I have yet to attach to the trailer, that's where the ball *should* reside, along with ratchet straps, packing blankets, etc.


I use an old tool box that I mounted on the tongue of my trailer for straps. Good idea!


----------



## A Squared (Dec 19, 2005)

SoNic said:


> PS: In EU that ball is one solid piece, because they don't have that bumper law.


WHat do you mean "the ball is one solid piece" ? Most hitch balls are one piece, so I'm not following your point here.


----------



## A Squared (Dec 19, 2005)

joed said:


> Maybe where you but here. The guy that hit me got the ticket not me for having the hitch.



Well, yeah, the US CFRs don't have much force down south in Canadia.


----------



## Seabrook1983$ (Jun 19, 2019)

A Squared said:


> WHat do you mean "the ball is one solid piece" ? Most hitch balls are one piece, so I'm not following your point here.


I've seen a lot of hitch assemblies in UK magazines that do look different than US-style tech; instead of the ball being bolted to a ball mount that slides into the receiver, the ball is part of one casting (forging?) with an integral arm that extends down to the hitch. Not sure I'd try towing 9000LB with those, YMMV.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

A Squared said:


> WHat do you mean "the ball is one solid piece" ?


This might explain it a bit better.


----------



## jayhanig (Feb 1, 2019)

JustRay said:


> I'd be interested in knowing what others do with their trailer ball mounts when a trailer is not connected to it.


Mine just sits in the receiver 24/7/365. I have a little vinyl cap that covers the ball to keep rust to a minimum but it's always ready. It's real handy for when you want to bark your shins too!


----------



## PeteMag (Oct 15, 2019)

A little off topic but seeing the video of the car with the "rotating Spears" that damaged the other car reminded me of a semi truck I saw a week or so ago. On the front it had what appeared to be 6-8" long spikes for lug nuts. I remarked to my wife if someone got to close those things would do some damage. I was surprised to see them and even think they were allowed or legal.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Please take them off and put it under the seat. My wife and i have injured our legs on them a few times when watching cars in a parking lot. No telling how many others have, too.
I've been tempted to take them off and throw them through the rear window afterwards.


----------



## A Squared (Dec 19, 2005)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> I've been tempted to take them off and throw them through the rear window afterwards.


So you're going to destroy others' property because you weren't watching where you're walking. Cool .


FTR, my hitch is removed and stowed in a compartment under my seat when I'm not using it.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

PeteMag said:


> On the front it had what appeared to be 6-8" long spikes for lug nuts. I remarked to my wife if someone got to close those things would do some damage. I was surprised to see them and even think they were allowed or legal.


I think those are plastic covers for the lug nuts. If you're getting that close to a big rig, you're living pretty dangerously already, spikes or no spikes.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

PeteMag said:


> A little off topic but seeing the video of the car with the "rotating Spears" that damaged the other car reminded me of a semi truck I saw a week or so ago. On the front it had what appeared to be 6-8" long spikes for lug nuts. I remarked to my wife if someone got to close those things would do some damage. I was surprised to see them and even think they were allowed or legal.


Maybe if you walked into one, you might bleed a bit, but why would you be walking so close ?

If you are talking about getting hit, I’d be just as worried about getting hit by the bumper, fender, the outside mirrors, etc. On some semi’s, you need to be worried about the sleeper cab, fenders/rear duals, and even the trailer.

With something that big coming at you, being that close when it is moving is too close. You need to get out of the way. Taking chances by standing your ground is an argument you are going to lose.

Most are just an appearance item. Many are designed to break if they hit something solid (eg concrete curb or wall). If they are too solid, you would risk snapping the lug nut stud Or several. Replacing the studs is time consuming and not cheap.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

A Squared said:


> So you're going to destroy others' property because you weren't watching where you're walking. Cool .
> 
> 
> FTR, my hitch is removed and stowed in a compartment under my seat when I'm not using it.


Hmmmm, says I was tempted. Maybe learn to read better?


----------



## Roybrew (Nov 24, 2021)

I remove mine and put it in my truck.

I'll give you a good reason to remove them: My brother and I took off for Lake Weiss Alabama for some camping and crappie fishing. We pulled the boat over 300 miles, zipping down interstates and through busy cities. When we loaded the boat on the trailer one night, the receiver came out on the boat ramp. The boat was hanging by the safety chains. I asked my brother, since it was his truck and boat, if he checked his receiver before we left on our trip. He said he locked it on after he bought the truck and never removed it. It hasn't been checked in probably 2 or 3 years.

It's good to remove them because if anything is going wrong with it it will be noticed.
Roy

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Texican57 (11 mo ago)

A Squared said:


> So you're going to destroy others' property because you weren't watching where you're walking. Cool .



Guessing you have never worn bi-focal glasses.

Things below knee level are often difficult to focus on.


----------



## A Squared (Dec 19, 2005)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> Hmmmm, says I was tempted. Maybe learn to read better?



I read just fine. The point is, you screwed up, walked into something because you weren't looking where you were walking, and the first place your mind goes is to destroy other people's property for your own mistake. Whether or not you followed through, the fact that that's the way you think (I screwed up, therefore I'm going to break the windows out of someone else's truck") says something about yout mindset and your personal responsibility.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Well, you read okay, but your _comprehension_ is lacking.

The trailer hitch presents a _hazard_, not only to myself and my wife, but to children, people distracted by more imminent hazards like a passing vehicle or one backing up, a loose shopping cart, or any number of other hazards.

So, being that the owner of the vehicle knowingly or neglectfully presented the hazard and such hazard caused injury, the owner of that vehicle could be sued as well as the owner/owners of the parking lot. 

So, _resisting_ the temptation to cause retributional damage after suffering intense pain and injury is not something to be frowned upon, but to be commended. Well, except, unsurprisingly, by you. Maybe you are one of those rare people who have never cussed or gotten angry when someone cuts in front of you or runs a stoplight. We're honored to be in your presence...

I've wasted enough time on this and you.


----------



## SoNic (Feb 14, 2021)

A Squared said:


> The point is


If I set a trap in public, it's your fault that "you didn't look" and fell into it?
Cars are not sold with ball carrier (hitch) welded attached, the hitch receivers are designed not to pass the bumper line - OE receivers or non-OE ones. That says everything you need to know.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

It’s not a trap, which is just your excuse to blame others for your lack of attention. Do you also walk into bike racks that some people leave mounted in their “trailer hitch” ?

Some Vehicles are working vehicles. The hitch is used regularly. You don’t pull it off just because you are making a quick run to the store.

Do you complain about vehicles with non OEM extended mirrors ? How about vehicles that have a spare tire mounted in the rear ? Do you walk into those as well ?


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

I always remove the ball and bar from my receiver when I'm not using it, but many people around here don't. It's not their responsibility to remove it so that I don't run into it; it's my responsibility to watch where I'm going.

That said, it's also anyone's right to be annoyed by a hitch left hanging out there just waiting to bash shins, and feel like smashing a window with the dang thing. Feeling like that is not the same as doing it, however, and berating someone for expressing their feelings is specious, since we all have times we feel like doing something violent; most of us just aren't honest enough to admit it.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Back to the subject - where to store put the ball and mount/drawbar if you do remove it.

In or on the trailer is probably a good place, unless you find yourself needing to tow another trailer unexpectedly when you're away from home. In that case, if you have a pickup, in the box typically is a good place. If you have an SUV or van, and you want the hitch with the vehicle, I suppose it would be best to not have it laying around loose, just in case. In a violent or rollover crash, there's likely more to worry about, though, but if that's concern, there are ways to secure it.

If there's concern about the hitch being stolen off the trailer, or from the back of the pickup, then other option need to be considered. A locking hitch pin in the Stor-A-Hitch I linked to above, or something similar, would seem to be a good option. There's also locking storage boxes for trucks and trailers.


----------



## SoNic (Feb 14, 2021)

90% of the vehicle with balls attached are not "work" vehicles, are mini SUV's, even cars. They have that there just to "punish" an eventual fender-bender.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

SoNic said:


> 90% of the vehicle with balls attached are not "work" vehicles, are mini SUV's, even cars. They have that there just to "punish" an eventual fender-bender.


That seems like alot of trouble and expense to go through just to try to cause more damage to another vehicle, but maybe people are really vindictive where you live. Not the case here; everyone I know with a hitch, even those with "mini SUV's, even cars" with a hitch, have it because they use it. They didn't spend hundreds of dollars just to be mean. If people are really like that where you live, I'd strongly consider moving someplace else. Not here though, you'd find a much higher percentage vehicles with hitch balls trying to hurt you.


----------



## SoNic (Feb 14, 2021)

They buy it for the eventual towing. But, in my experience, they leave it attached just "in case somebody runs into me, he is gonna have a bad day". 
I have asked many why they do it and that was the jest. You can see that even in this tread.

I keep mine inside the car, in the rear compartment.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I trailer occasionally. But I'm in the hatch of my SUV everyday. I don't like banging my shins. So the ball mount lives in a canvas bag similar to this one:









It's usually on a shelf in the garage. Sometimes in the back of the SUV.


----------

